# My shtf plan



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Im in jax FL near the St John's river.
I plan to have a couple of large Alice packs ready to go with : shelter, food & water, 1st aid/hygiene, cooking & eating gear, fishing rig, tools, extra clothes, weapons, fire starting essentials, lights and candles. 
I also am planning to have a camo 16' canoe with outriggers/pontoons.
Me and one more grab the boat haul ass 5 min away to put in. If its day Find a nice hiding spot on the bank, cover up with a camp net under a tree preferably(some spot to blend in).... eat up get some rest until dark.. then under cover of darkness paddle up to ten miles per night to get to a rural secluded area to stay at.
What do u all think?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Great plan!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

whats the risk of gators & croc's? I've only been to FL a couple times and I decided to keep a close eye on those things. Anything that hasn't been forced to evolve because it's already the perfect eating machine is something I want as far away from me as possible!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

gaspump86 said:


> Im in jax FL near the St John's river.
> I plan to have a couple of large Alice packs ready to go with : shelter, food & water, 1st aid/hygiene, cooking & eating gear, fishing rig, tools, extra clothes, weapons, fire starting essentials, lights and candles.
> I also am planning to have a camo 16' canoe with outriggers/pontoons.
> Me and one more grab the boat haul ass 5 min away to put in. If its day Find a nice hiding spot on the bank, cover up with a camp net under a tree preferably(some spot to blend in).... eat up get some rest until dark.. then under cover of darkness paddle up to ten miles per night to get to *a rural secluded area to stay at.
> * What do u all think?


So, just wondering. Is this a BOL that has a shelter in place? Have you already done the complete trip to this place? Have you feild tested your gear on field trips?

Make sure your plan will work. Living in that area will require lots of practice, IMO.

Take a few days of vacation and do it before you put your life on the line.

Jimmy


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

So what are you going to do if the SH!T is a toxic water event, like a chemical spill? How many boats are already on this river at any time?


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

You should consider a small sailboat. It would require less effort, and energy. It can still be paddled too if necessary.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

stephengrem said:


> You should consider a small sailboat. It would require less effort, and energy. It can still be paddled too if necessary.


a fully charged deep-cycle battery with a small electric boat motor will get you further faster than anyone else! when the battery becomes a liability due to weight vs capability it goes overboard. Not a great thing ecologically but it will happen.

Everything we take for granted now (clean air, water, etc) will have the potential to become toxic not only because of the event but because of how people react to the event, and/or cascading failures of existing infrastructure that contain the toxic elements.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Jimmy24 said:


> So, just wondering. Is this a BOL that has a shelter in place? Have you already done the complete trip to this place? Have you feild tested your gear on field trips?
> 
> Make sure your plan will work. Living in that area will require lots of practice, IMO.
> 
> ...


For sure. 
I have kayaked and canoed these waters. I have not scouted a BOL yet.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> whats the risk of gators & croc's? I've only been to FL a couple times and I decided to keep a close eye on those things. Anything that hasn't been forced to evolve because it's already the perfect eating machine is something I want as far away from me as possible!


Yes there is Gator danger.... even sharks. Its brackish water not far from the ocean.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Take lots of bugspray. If you r staying for a while a good supply of doxycyclin is a good antibiotic. I have kind of a similar plan in a different area as one of my back ups. Pick the nastiest corner of the nastiest swamp and prepare appropriately to live in comfort and safety. Water purification a must.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> So what are you going to do if the SH!T is a toxic water event, like a chemical spill? How many boats are already on this river at any time?


If the water is toxic or their is adverse weather.... that wont work.
In normal conditions there is moderate traffic.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

stephengrem said:


> You should consider a small sailboat. It would require less effort, and energy. It can still be paddled too if necessary.


Good idea. They sell a sailing kit for canoes! Id have to practice. I have no sailing experience.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Great plan!


Thanks! Now I just gotta buy it. LOL
I have most of the stuff for my Alice pack.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like you have a fairly good plan. Always try to plan a couple steps ahead. And have a back-up plan.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Take lots of bugspray. If you r staying for a while a good supply of doxycyclin is a good antibiotic. I have kind of a similar plan in a different area as one of my back ups. Pick the nastiest corner of the nastiest swamp and prepare appropriately to live in comfort and safety. Water purification a must.


Excellent suggestions!(I love bug spray... we got big Ol skeeters)
That's what I was thinking. You just have to watch out for gators and snakes! 
Water! Gotta have it. I plan on having. 3 liters in each pack, water purifacation tablets, 2 emergency filter straws, & im not sure what to get but im interested in a small filtration system. Any suggestions?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Sounds like you have a fairly good plan. Always try to plan a couple steps ahead. And have a back-up plan.


You are right.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Im debating on camouflage for this rig. 
The river is grayish blue. So should I try to blend with the river(if I have to travel in day)
Or should I do a woodland style more classic camouflage that will look black at night and conceal well on the banks??????


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does your planning include the people that live there(the people paying taxes on the land now.)? It's not just squat on other peoples land(most land is owned) Especially nice river front land? 

Maybe they already have a plan for SHTF that doesn't include visitors coming up river from the city. In fact most here would counsel them to be well prepared for that eventuality.

IMHO if your bugout plan doesn't include an end location you know, control, and can protect. It's a fools errand and you end up a MZB.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Okay, have you actually practiced executing this plan? Have you actually hiked with your packs? Have you paddled to your BOL before?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> Excellent suggestions!(I love bug spray... we got big Ol skeeters)
> That's what I was thinking. You just have to watch out for gators and snakes!
> Water! Gotta have it. I plan on having. 3 liters in each pack, water purifacation tablets, 2 emergency filter straws, & im not sure what to get but im interested in a small filtration system. Any suggestions?


Dont know what Id do with brackish water. What I plan on using is a combination of things so I always have a backup. Ill always be able to boil as long as a fire doesnt make me seen or smelled, I have a couple filter straws, a hand pump camping filter, purtabs, and bleach in solid form from a pool supply co that I can make in small batches. With charcoal you can always make a good filter (gravel, sand, then charcoal) but I have yet to try that and you would still need to boil it. If brackish water is all thats available you have to get the salt out by distilling I would think. If worst comes to worst the clear plastic bag in the sunlight would be better than nothing. Personally I would stick with small hand pump filter and purtabs. Purtabs do expire so jave the bleach for later. About a tablespoon of bleach to a gallon and let sit for about 3 hrs is what my microbiologist professor told me.


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> Good idea. They sell a sailing kit for canoes! Id have to practice. I have no sailing experience.


 It's extremely simple for a small STABLE boat. Like a sailing canoe. But A performance racing dinghy like a laser ( the boat I have). Will dump you and your gear very easily. 
Keep that In mind for plans.

An electric motor is also good, but once it's done it's just dead weight. A sail will be good for a very long time ( until it rips), and if there's no wind its just cloth. It doesn't weigh much.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

stanb999 said:


> Does your planning include the people that live there(the people paying taxes on the land now.)? It's not just squat on other peoples land(most land is owned) Especially nice river front land?
> 
> Maybe they already have a plan for SHTF that doesn't include visitors coming up river from the city. In fact most here would counsel them to be well prepared for that eventuality.
> 
> IMHO if your bugout plan doesn't include an end location you know, control, and can protect. It's a fools errand and you end up a MZB.


Very good points. 
There is a National wildlife refuge a couple miles from the furthest point we could paddle to. 
We would need to remain unseen all the time for this to work.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Okay, have you actually practiced executing this plan? Have you actually hiked with your packs? Have you paddled to your BOL before?


I have paddled these waters. 
I have not scouted a for sure BOL yet. I have alot to consider at this point. I also want to think it through very well.... as it will be expensive and I need to purchase alot of gear.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Dont know what Id do with brackish water. What I plan on using is a combination of things so I always have a backup. Ill always be able to boil as long as a fire doesnt make me seen or smelled, I have a couple filter straws, a hand pump camping filter, purtabs, and bleach in solid form from a pool supply co that I can make in small batches. With charcoal you can always make a good filter (gravel, sand, then charcoal) but I have yet to try that and you would still need to boil it. If brackish water is all thats available you have to get the salt out by distilling I would think. If worst comes to worst the clear plastic bag in the sunlight would be better than nothing. Personally I would stick with small hand pump filter and purtabs. Purtabs do expire so jave the bleach for later. About a tablespoon of bleach to a gallon and let sit for about 3 hrs is what my microbiologist professor told me.


Two is one... one is none
Backups are essential.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm still wondering about plan B if the water is toxic or impassible. I'm not trying to be mean but it seems you haven't dealt with a potential stage 1 cataclysmic problem. 

Your last reply to me was that the river had moderate traffic, do you know what the traffic will be in a real emergency?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> I'm still wondering about plan B if the water is toxic or impassible. I'm not trying to be mean but it seems you haven't dealt with a potential stage 1 cataclysmic problem.
> 
> Your last reply to me was that the river had moderate traffic, do you know what the traffic will be in a real emergency?


I don't think your being mean. LOL
I thank you for your interest! I guess it all depends..... not sure about traffic in a emergency..... but its a big river... so stealth is key! I guess


----------

